# Gone For Over 2 Weeks!!!!



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I will be off-line until July 18th







I will have some major outbackers.com catching up to do when we return.









Well our camping trip start tomorrow.









Heading to Crystal Beach (Lake Erie) for a few days to spend some time with good friends then to Syracuse for the 4th of July (Party) and more friends. Next stop, Cape Cod and beach camping. (Close anyway) return trip will be heading north to VT, NH, NY and back thru Lake Placid.

I will miss the forum and everyone; however gotta love rv'ing
















Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It sounds like alot of fun. Have a great time and be safe.

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor...have a great time and give us a trip report upon return. I enjoyed one of the Great Lakes on my vacation this year as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

thor

have a wonderful road trip.

darrel


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Thor,
Have fun. The Cape is very nice this time of year. We live about an hour away from the canal (mainland side). I'll PM you with our phone numbers if you want some company or need anything.

Drive safe.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hope all goes well with the trip and your Son. Enjoy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone action

We made it back save and sound. 1st off all, Thanks to Cal. Jim for the cast protectors; they worked out extremely well. Ethan had a blast on the beaches and in the surf. Thanks for everyone's advice and offers of assistance; It make a long trip seem allot safer and less stressful knowing that if you are in trouble, help is just around the corner.

I will give you the stats and than talk about the vacation.

The Burb did very well. Towing was a non-issue and made the trip very comfortable for all.

Distance Travelled - 3006km
Avg Fuel Comp - 20.5 l/100km (Without TT I get 15.1 l/100km)
Return Trip from the Cape - 14 hrs (DVD - in the truck was a blessing)

Our vacation started with trip to Crystal Beach to visit our friends at their cottage. The place was on big party (Canada Day & July 4th all on the same weekend). Crystal Beach was very crowed but the beaches and water were great. They also have fantastic bike paths.

After the July 4th bash we head east until we made the Mass Turn Pike @ Lee. We stayed overnight at the state park just north of the I-90. This was a nice quite park and for $12 it was worth it for us not staying a Walmart. The next day we made the Cape and stayed at Camping Haven in Dennis. The southern part of the Cape is extremely busy and traffic is nuts. The campground was very well run. Example (Gate pass required to get in, upon check in someone guides you to your spot and helps you back in, patio table and chairs on every site, staff had good knowledge of the area, private beach, garbage pick-up, lots of rules) On the not so positive side the site where small and tight, mainly seasonal, lots of rules.

After 4 days we headed north to North Truro Campground - Great camping, lots of sites and very spacious, dry to full hook ups sites, very relaxed & friendly atmosphere. The beaches & sand dunes are fantastic (2min drive or a 10-15min walk down a path and over the dunes) This campground was more our style of camping. The sunsets were awesome...I will post some pics.

Overall a great holiday. Things I would do when I go camping Cape Cod again.

1 - Camp on the west side of the bridges and do day trips to explore the surrounding area. There are many great places to visit on both sides of the bridge and this well help not being stuck in traffic.
2 - Plan on visiting different beaches and asking about having camp fires on the beach - permit is required but easy to obtain if you know how.
3 - Beaches & water are very different depending where you are on the Cape. We really enjoyed the northern part, Atlantic side.
4 - Explore the area during high & low tides, they can be very different.
5 - Loved taking the local bus - cheap $2 for a family of 5, fun, and very easy going. Bus has a route but no real stops or times. The bus will stop when you want it to stop. They come about 20-40min, you just have to flag them down. This also saves on parking $10-$15 a shoot.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor, glad the trip was great. I've been looking for spots to go on the Cape. The North Truro places sounds good. Is this the place you stayed at? North Truro Camping Area

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good safe trip!!

I forgot to thank you for the streak aways, they do work pretty well

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

You got it. This is a great park. I still can't figure out how they got full service for so many sites with all the trees.

Hint - Stop at the info both on I-90 just as you get into Mass. The Cape Cod booklet contains a coupon for this campground stay 2 nights get the 3rd for free. It saved us $50









Great place to eat is Moby Dick's just 10min south of the campground. Go early, the line ups are unreal.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pics I promised awhile back

Tim

The pic was taken only 3mins from the campground by the Light House over looking the ocean.










We enjoyed a campfire with this sunset. Can Outback'n get any better?
Thor


----------

